# Azureus speedup: from 99.9% CPU to 3%!  (Systray4J)

## Steven Robertson

Hey, sorry if this has been discovered before, but a quick search didn't show it.

I used Azureus extensively for my bittorrent downloads.  Being java, it has always been a little sluggish and bloated, but sometime in the past it became so much so that bittornado was orders of magnitudes faster.  I eventually had to stop using it, which was a real disappointment after all the customizations I do.  (I use rtorrent now; it's C++, so it's tiny and fast, but it has a couple bugs and lacks features.)

As part of a general "my system should not be this slow!" clean-up campaign, I switched from KDE to XFCE.  Logically, I disabled the "kde" use flag.  Upon "emerge -Npv world"; I discovered azureus-bin pulled in pulled in the dev-java/systray4j package when the "kde" use flag was enabled.  On a whim, I remerged azureus-bin and unmerged systray4j.  My plan was to go and remove or play with Az's java deps one by one.  I picked a great place to start.

Before I did this, my system would churn constantly at full bore, with Azureus at 99% or more of CPU time.  Now, my system's load average is 0.02, with both rtorrent and Azureus running (seven simultaneous torrents!).  A bunch of people have been complaining about Azureus speed, so I thought it a good idea to announce.

In summary:

```
# mkdir -p /etc/portage/

# echo 'net-p2p/azureus-bin -kde' >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge -C dev-java/systray4j

# emerge net-p2p/azureus-bin
```

I should note also that I changed to the experimental glibc patches for amd64, but I am relatively certain that azureus was still hell of slow after that (but before unmerging systray4j).  YMMV.

Hope this helps!

Steven

----------

## santorini

this is GREAT

----------

## msubzwari

Its an old post but it still holds true. On my x86 system running KDE, Azureus was making CPU utilization hit 100%. Unmerged dev-java/systray4j and it is now down to 3-4%.

----------

## FastTurtle

Glad I found this thread even though a bit old because if kde flag is set for azureus, you don't need systray4j now.

----------

